# Emergency: Parasites In My Tank !



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I found 1 snail looking one, there are other small thin wiggling worms in the water wiggling around and some on the glass that look like worms, what should I do ? Thanks guys


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tiny white wigglers? Tiny snail ones probably are snails


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Tiny white wigglers?


yea


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Are they white? If so, they are "planeria" and are harmless. But, they are a result of poor water quality.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

there was one that had antennas and looked like a snail on the glass


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Most likely planairia(spelled wrong) they're harmless but its a sign of lacking on up keep & or over feeding. Vac gravel good,careful at feeding time, weekly water changes.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

sorry for the stupid questions..., but are these harmless to humans ? would anything happen if I put my arm in the tank ?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Other sounds like baby snail. Added plants, decor,wood ect in last month?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I added plants like a month and a half ago, I have driftwood in the tank along with other plants, I've had this tank running for about a year


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If the "wrigglers" are free swimming they're likely nematodes.
If they're stuck on the glass they're likely planaria.

Either way, cause and treatment are the same.

Cause: Untidy tank.
Solution: Water changes, substrate vacs and temperature raise to 85+.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

balluupnetme said:


> there was one that had antennas and looked like a snail on the glass


Then it is snails... But, that's not entirely a bad thing. Apparently you have a nutrient rich tank wich could come from alot of various venues. Let the little guys roll!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> there was one that had antennas and looked like a snail on the glass


Then it is snails... But, that's not entirely a bad thing. Apparently you have a nutrient rich tank wich could come from alot of various venues. Let the little guys roll!
[/quote]

I just checked the water parameters and the ammonia was at 0 and nitrates at 40


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Planaria is mostly spotted after a keeper moves decor, vacs gravel, messing with filter, planting a plant ect. This is when they're free floating & wiggling in the water column. Snails probably rode in on last plant you added it can take a while for them to hatch n grow.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So are they free swimming or stuck to the glass?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

oh I see, so I should basically bump the temp to 85 ? and how often should I do water changes ? My tank is 115 gallons ?

There are some free swimming and some on the glass


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd say 30% changes daily for a few days.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

my rhom won't die right ? what would happen if they make contact with my skin...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nuthin'.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for your help guys


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

planaria = good food. zebra danios love them


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

delute a couple of teaspoons of salt in a 5 gallon bucket and add it to the tank during your next water change, it will kill the planiaria (sp?) but like the others said, they are harmless, just an eye sore


----------



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

I had a problem with these in my tank when I had oscars and also when I had RBs. I did water changes and nothing happened. What did work for me was keeping the light on for longer periods. Though looking back they might have just not liked the light and hid when it was on. Either way everyone here is right, they were harmless (just very annoying to get rid of).


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

SERRAPYGO said:


> there was one that had antennas and looked like a snail on the glass


Then it is snails... But, that's not entirely a bad thing. Apparently you have a nutrient rich tank wich could come from alot of various venues. Let the little guys roll!
[/quote]
Thats exactly how I got snails in my tank. I agree, let them do their thing and clean the tank for you.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Any luck getting rid of them?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I can still see em but it looks like they r declining


----------

